# Nashville Lyft Driver Arrested: He's going over medians, into oncoming traffic, through red lights.



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

*Lyft passenger speaks out after harrowing ride in Nashville
https://www.wsmv.com/news/lyft-pass...cle_64b48786-8743-11e9-bb93-7f0ca7708fdf.html*
The suspect Joseph Richard was identified in a photo lineup. He is facing multiple charges including two counts of reckless endangerment, two counts of false imprisonment, theft $1,000 or less, vandalism over $1,000, and aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. Bond was set at $29,500.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Damn ingrates.



> Jamie said it should have taken 15 minutes to get to the Airbnb where in East Nashville, but because of his erratic driving, it took less than five.


The dude probably saved them about $10 at his own personal time and mileage expense.

He deserves 5***** and a great navigation badge.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

That's hero status right there. Ride should have taken 15 minutes. He did it in less than 5. Not sure why they're complaining.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

_*"I'm in the back seat on the phone with 911. My sister is yelling out the window for help and no one can do anything."*_

See this is how a normal person reacts when they are in fear for their life. All those times when a rider goes from pickup to drop off without making a peep and then complains that you were drunk driving erratically and almost killed them so they want a refund is obviously a scam to everyone except Uber and Lyft... ?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

At 2:38 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

What a dingus


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Apparently it was prime-time, gotta get those rides in!


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

"If we’re not going to die in this car with this guy, he’s going to take us somewhere, he’s not going to take us home, he’s going to kidnap us, he’s going to rape us, he’s going to kill us.’”"

And that my friends is the expectation of Lyft and Uber passengers in this day and age.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

If Dude's playing GTA in real life then they may have a point for that one ride in particular.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Sound like good ride to me. They are not hurt. They should tip! Hope he gave the rider a one star! Hey


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Damn ingrates.
> 
> The dude probably saved them about $10 at his own personal time and mileage expense.
> 
> He deserves 5***** and a great navigation badge.


"Jamie said it should have taken 15 minutes to get to the Airbnb where in East Nashville, but because of his erratic driving, it took less than five."

Damn, cutting drive time by 67% in downtown Nashville is impressive.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber is going to recruit him.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If you are a woman you should have a knife and pepper spray in your purse and be prepared to use them.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> "Jamie said it should have taken 15 minutes to get to the Airbnb where in East Nashville, but because of his erratic driving, it took less than five."
> 
> Damn, cutting drive time by 67% in downtown Nashville is impressive.


Speedy service and no long hauling at least.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol


> "It was the scariest thing that we've ever encountered in our lives," said Jamie. "Us being sisters, we're thinking we're going to die. We're coming to terms with 'we're going to die, our parents are going to have to bury both of us at the same time. If we're not going to die in this car with this guy, he's going to take us somewhere, he's not going to take us home, he's going to kidnap us, he's going to rape us, he's going to kill us.'"


if this story was real they woulda just got out of the car

seriously....basically just telling a story...in this case a made up story


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> If you are a woman you should have a knife and pepper spray in your purse and be prepared to use them.
> 
> 
> Speedy service and no long hauling at least.


Right!! Always pepper spray someone who is operating a motor vehicle erratically at high speed. Then knife 'em in the neck









This gif has nothing to do with my response 
It just makes me ? Laugh.
Is that wrong?​


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol
> 
> if this story was real they woulda just got out of the car
> 
> seriously....basically just telling a story...in this case a made up story


The story ended with the driver being charged with 7 felonies including aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. Probably facing 40 years in prison. NBC local news in Nashville reported the story so I tend to believe that it happened.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Right!! Always pepper spray someone who is operating a motor vehicle erratically at high speed. Then knife 'em in the neck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck no. That's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Is that wrong?


Only when the idiot has to explain to his wife how their daughters Barbie car is totaled.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

There are a few versions of it: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

losiglow said:


> At 2:38 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> What a dingus


Check out 2:45.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Good thing it wasn’t a pool ride, he probably would have felt rushed.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> Right!! Always pepper spray someone who is operating a motor vehicle erratically at high speed. Then knife 'em in the neck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the ones who have mastered rape while driving? Yeah you have no other choice,.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

OMG this is priceless! I guess I AM very one sided! I will drive for UBER and Lyft but do EVERYTHING in my power to NEVER ride in one! Especially in a strange town at night! But it keeps me making money! You can ask my name and check my license plate all you want too.... all those safety "suggestions" mean NOTHING if your get going and find out your driver is insane, high or drunk! Its a easy way to make money but you NEVER know what your going to get when you use the service!


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

I took a few passengers to the Eric Church concert. 

Nashville traffic is not much fun.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Yet another reason to expedite Atonomous Ubers.


----------

